# Traditional archer poaches Bull Moose?



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Figured this would be a good place to post this.....

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=23566368&ni...allegedly-poached-bull-moose&s_cid=featured-2


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Now there's a dumbass! Poach a bull moose, and leave your business card stapled to it's ear...


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

This kind of thing drives me nuts... Whats the point in poaching if you dont even keep the meat? It seems like poaching this year has been on the rise...2 Bull elk were also poached in millcreek canyon...BIG bulls...Makes me sick to my stomach..


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Not to be the "Angels" advocate, haha, but WHAT IF, the guy had a moose license and got two arrows in him but with a traditional weapon, possibly weather, poor arrow placement, darkness, and a million other possibilities, didn't get it done and now he's labeled as a poacher?

Traditional archers are not typically poachers. They are usually an elite group of people who have graduated from the main stream archery tackle and try to kill game with the same thing that Fred Bear used. Side note is that it could be the tightwad grandson who found his Grandpa's old bow laying around and went out to see if he could cause some damage. With the fact that he was wearing Camo however, points to him being more of a hunter than a coincidental archer. 

Although these Elitist archers are stepping up in the difficulty element of the sport, which makes them feel more accomplished, it is JUST THAT, more difficult to kill an animal. You have to be much closer, typically they are shooting "instinctive" and that word only works with LOTS and LOTS of practice. 

He totally could be a poacher. I just don't know if that is the case from the minimal writing or possible bias writing that has come out about this as to date.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Groganite said:


> ...2 Bull elk were also poached in millcreek canyon...BIG bulls...Makes me sick to my stomach..


When did this happen? I must have been living under a rock lately. Makes me :evil:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Groganite said:


> This kind of thing drives me nuts... Whats the point in poaching if you dont even keep the meat? It seems like poaching this year has been on the rise...2 Bull elk were also poached in millcreek canyon...BIG bulls...Makes me sick to my stomach..


How do you know they were poached. What weapon were they poached with. Im guessing they were shot with a bow and lost.
It would be dang hard to poach 2 bulls with a rifle in that canyon without being seen. There are dudes on those elk 24/7


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Not to hi-jack the thread, but let me ask this question then: 
Is any animal that is wounded by a hunter (regardless of weapon) but not recovered, then a poached animal?


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

The article does say a man "allegedly" poached it.... to quote the information from the DWR website....



DWR said:


> "A witness observed a male subject, dressed in camouflage, shooting the bull moose using a recurve or traditional bow. The hunter shot the bull moose at least twice and then left the area leaving the injured bull moose behind."


That sounds a little suspicious....granted there are dumb hunters out there.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

My Momma always told me to steer clear of those sloppy traditional archers....


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know what to think about this one.

I shot two moose that didn't go too well:

First one I stuck myself in the crotch with my knife and left the animal piled up about half-gutted for 8 hrs while I got sewed back up.
Second one was double-lunged but just didn't bleed much. I lost it in a willow thicket so I went and got help. Again it was a long time until we found the animal, dead in plain sight in a beaver pond. 

Both times someone watching from a distance or from a nearby hill could have thought I just walked off and left them.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not into archery at all, but isn't it pretty standard practice that when you know you have a solid hit, you don't chase the animal right away? Unless you see it pile up, aren't you supposed to leave it be for like 30-60 minutes, and then go find where it dropped?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I'm not into archery at all, but isn't it pretty standard practice that when you know you have a solid hit, you don't chase the animal right away? Unless you see it pile up, aren't you supposed to leave it be for like 30-60 minutes, and then go find where it dropped?


Yes, that's what I try to do; hard to do sometimes. If its raining I go after it right away.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dang bowhunters anyway:-|


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

If it were a permit holder, it would pretty easy to find out who shot it wouldn't it? How many permits are given on that unit?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Dang bowhunters anyway:-|


Prolly a vegan, Liberal, drives a Dodge, or is Moderator on an outdoor forum


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sheesh Goob. What kind of forums are you going to these days? I know its a long winter in Evingston, but its still purdy early. 
http://www.pickledmeathanginginthefloor ... gfart.html


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah, ha, ha, ha,

Dangit, stop puttin up links like that, you know I'm one of the few that will click on them.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

http://itsgonnabealongfreakinwinter.you ... yoming.net


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah, ha, ha, ha, ho, ho, ho

Hey I put one up a couple months ago and as far as I know no one clicked on it.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The article says this happened on September 27. But DWR is just now issuing a presser?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> The article says this happened on September 27. But DWR is just now issuing a presser?


Gary, it's Rich County.

jk


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Good point Goob. So does that mean its from September 1987, and they are just now getting to it?


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

I hunt traditional recurve because I think its more sporting, but never have I shot outside 20 yards to try and take game. Never have I let an animal be lost because it got dark, gimme a break pack a maglight. If you cant follow tracks you shouldnt be hunting in the first place. I know two bulls were poached because I talk to gamers or forest service when I see them.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I lost my first animal in 26 years this year on a late hunt when a white-out snowstorm hit just as I started my tracking after a 20 minute wait...I could follow pretty easy when he was in the trees but when he hit the open hill on the other side the snow was drifting as it came across sideways. You can't always predict the outcome even when you get two good hits on an animal as I did...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

From the details provided I will speculate that this was simply a lost bull that he was not able to locate IMHO. With those specific arrows I would guess that they will be able to find the hunter, seems very easy with such a limited number of tags. Maybe that was what the CO thought and after three months of trying were unsuccessful so they issued the presser??


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

Someone else posted the the URL to the DWR report.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/officers-o ... oting.html

The only other piece of info I saw was the statement:

... the shooting of a bull moose in the Sweetwater Association near Garden City, Rich County.

Not knowing the area, the bull may have been shot in a private development (association) which often have hunting restrictions.

The temptation to skirt the rules can get the best of the best.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > The article says this happened on September 27. But DWR is just now issuing a presser?
> ...


Ya Gary. It's Rich county. The pony express just barely rode in.


----------

